# Please help me value this bicycle - Murray Meteor Flite



## gugg0024

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this site.  I have a 1963 Murray Meteor Flite bicycle I am planning on selling but I don't know a good price for it.  It is in pretty good condition.  I know Murray Meteor Flite bicycles aren't highly collectible or sell for a lot of money, but I don't want to give it away either.  I would love any advice.  Thanks!

Stacy


----------



## jd56

Stacy, welcome to the Cabe. 
Murray made a number of low end basic tanklight bikes. Some of the same model as the Meteor Flite. One was labeled  just "Sears" on the chainguard.
Yours has the "airfoil" ornament which they typically didnt have this bling item on the "Sears" bike.
Value...and this is just one opinion.....depends on the condition of course. Yours looks to be great shape. But, if the tanklight is a functioning tanklight then the value goes up.
$50-100....and the latter if all works and the chrome is in great shape. Also keep in mind that the girls bikes are more prevalent and in a lot better shape than the boys. Thus, these are easier to find and because of this reason it brings less money.

When I first started in this tanklight collection addiction I paid $125 for the same bike. Couldn't sell it for a long time. Sold it for $50 but, to someone who had to have it because they had one when they were young.. Not to someone who was adding to their collection.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev

I would say $75-$100.


----------



## gugg0024

Thank you both for your assistance.  I knew it wasn't worth a ton of money, but figured worth more than pennies.  I will use your advice when trying to sell it.  If I get no reasonable offers I will keep for myself to cruise around town in.  By the way, would you know what kind of light bulbs I would need for the head lights?  Thanks!


----------



## jd56

*Flashlight Bulbs*

Radio Shack sells led screw in flashlight bulbs.
I have replaced the originals which, were your run of the mill bulbess (round ball ) early style flashlight bulbs with these led bulbs.
Not sure of the wattage or amp draw but the led bulbs are brighter.


----------



## jd56

*Flashlight Bulbs*

Radio Shack sells LED screw in flashlight bulbs.
I have replaced the originals which, were your run of the mill bulbess (round ball ) early style flashlight bulbs with these LED bulbs.
Not sure of the wattage or amp draw but the LED bulbs are brighter.


----------



## gugg0024

Thank you again for your help.  I plan on picking up some lights tomorrow to find replacement LED bulbs.  I can't wait to see if they work!  I may end up having to hold on to this adorable bike!


----------



## jd56

Good luck and let me know if I can help further.


----------



## partsguy

If you have any further trouble with your tank, here is a guide I made a little over a year ago. IF you have any difficulty besides bulbs, hopefully this helps!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...air-Your-Classic-Bicycle-Tank&highlight=Delta


----------

